# Busines



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxkhristyhitesh (Jul 15, 2012)

What is the requirement for business visa in Germany. Can we obtain citizenship through business investment or charity.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

khristyhitesh said:


> What is the requirement for business visa in Germany. Can we obtain citizenship through business investment or charity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



I am afraid that you can't 'buy' a German passport as such. Unless you can represent Germany in the Olympics in some sport or other, you will need to fullfill the 8 year residency requirement.

What's your situation? Are you talking about an existing business or a brand new one to start up in Germany?

The requirements on this are quite fuzzy. The Emabssies I checked don't even have a category for Entrepreneurs.

You'd have to contact your local Embassy and apply for a visa that will lead to a work permit in Germany. So, no short term Schengen visa.

At the very least they will want a detailed business plan and proof of sufficient finances.

Don't expect the process to be quick or easy. German authorities are very careful never to give any specific processing times for things like this. 

Once you have obtained a permit that allows you to be self-employed, brace yourself for a hefty dose of bureaucracy.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Here:

Auswärtiges Amt - Zuwanderungsgesetz

It says the following:

"Selbständige können eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis erhalten, wenn an dem geplanten Geschäftsvorhaben ein besonderes wirtschaftliches Interesse oder ein besonderes regionales Bedürfnis besteht. Dazu erfolgt eine Einzelfallprüfung des Geschäftsvorhabens, bei der auch zu den die Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft sowie die Sicherung der Finanzierung in Betracht gezogen werden."

Interestingly, the English version of the web site has no translation of this, which should tell you to which extent you need German language skills if you want to set up a business in Germany.

Basically, it says that self-employed persons _may_ obtain a permit _if_ it is in the economic interest of Germany or a region of Germany to have the person set up this specific business in Germany. Applications are dealt with on an individual basis and will take into account the economic impact as well as the assurance of financing the business.


----------

